# Hello!



## Sonnysrv (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello Outbackers!

I am an Outback dealer in the Greenville/Spartanburg area of South Carolina, I've lurked here for awhile and always have clients talking about the forums and also recommend the ones who don't know! I decided to make a user name because I see a lot of questions that hopefully I can answer about Outbacks...and of course we also carry the new Outbacks with the great changes. Look forward to getting to know ya'll better.

Thanks,
Sonny's Camp N Travel


----------



## Joe 30450 (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome from freezy North !!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Glad to have you join the party!


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Welcome Darrell, or is this Robert ?

Bought mine from you in 2007. Glad to know you're on here now.

Brent


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome!

I'm sure we will all need some expert knowledge from time to time. Well, at least I will. There is no better place than here if you need help with an Outback.
Again, Welcome and we're glad to have you.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome and looking forward to any advise you can give.

Bob


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers!! Glad you could join us!!


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome and bring lots of info along!!!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome!!!! Glad to see you come Out from Lurking


----------



## 5153 (Nov 15, 2008)

Sonnysrv said:


> Hello Outbackers!
> 
> I am an Outback dealer in the Greenville/Spartanburg area of South Carolina, I've lurked here for awhile and always have clients talking about the forums and also recommend the ones who don't know! I decided to make a user name because I see a lot of questions that hopefully I can answer about Outbacks...and of course we also carry the new Outbacks with the great changes. Look forward to getting to know ya'll better.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I am having a 280RS built, can you tell me for sure if they flipped the axels on this model?


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

*WELCOME ABOARD! AND YOUR JUST IN TIME FOR THE HOLIDAYS......*


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome to the Group!!!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to outbackers World

Willie


----------



## Sonnysrv (Dec 1, 2008)

Wolfpackers said:


> Welcome Darrell, or is this Robert ?
> 
> Bought mine from you in 2007. Glad to know you're on here now.
> 
> Brent


Hey Brent, This actually TJ controlling the acct, I'm a little more computer savvy then them







.

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Sonnysrv said:


> Welcome Darrell, or is this Robert ?
> 
> Bought mine from you in 2007. Glad to know you're on here now.
> 
> Brent


Hey Brent, This actually TJ controlling the acct, I'm a little more computer savvy then them







.

Thanks for the warm welcome!

[/quote]
Oh, that makes my comment even more true....I did buy from you. Recall the 29FBHS you had brought in from Ky in April '07 for me ?

Glad to have you on board.

Sorta doubted that Darrell had time to post, but ya never know.

Brent


----------



## Sonnysrv (Dec 1, 2008)

Wolfpackers said:


> Welcome Darrell, or is this Robert ?
> 
> Bought mine from you in 2007. Glad to know you're on here now.
> 
> Brent


Hey Brent, This actually TJ controlling the acct, I'm a little more computer savvy then them







.

Thanks for the warm welcome!

[/quote]
Oh, that makes my comment even more true....I did buy from you. Recall the 29FBHS you had brought in from Ky in April '07 for me ?

Glad to have you on board.

Sorta doubted that Darrell had time to post, but ya never know.

Brent
[/quote]

Yeah definitely! Hope all is well with it, looks like from your signature you've been traveling a lot with it.


----------

